# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Worst Nightmare of my Life.

## Mono

I haven't had a nightmare in years and on the rare occasions that I do, they are mild to say the least and usually even have a happy ending. I remember my dreams every night and this is the worst dream I have have ever had and the one that has left me the most frightened. I'm sorry for the length.
-----

The dream starts with me inside of my highschool. It is very, very late and I can't seem to quite remember why I am at the school. My backpack is on the floor and when I open it all of my schoolbooks have been replaced by hygeine supplies and a stolen calculator. (This is a strange detail I remember very clearly) I'm not sure what happens to the backback here, but I walk outside. Outside, the air is humid and the pavement wet as if it had just rained. There are people loitering around outside, but they are blurred as if seen through my periphial vision. They are whispering about an ambulance. I spot the ambulance and some paramedics huddled outside it. These paramedics (I think of them by the spanish term soccoristas instead of paramedics) are also blurred and as I watch, two move off somewhere, leaving the view into the ambulance clear. On the pavement before the ambulance's open back in an old woman. She is dressed in a polkadotted hospital gown and has bedraggled white hair, deep sagging wrinkles and starved overlarge blue eyes. She is staring at me. I look away for a moment and when I look back the old woman has been replaced by a non descript young girl with black hair. As I'm staring confusedly at the girl, the old woman is suddenly right in my face. Her mouth is agape in a silent scream and I note the few yellow teeth she has left and her horrible sweet, thick breath. I suddenly realize that she and the girl are dead. 
Suddenly I am in my bed. At this point I believe that I have awakened from the nightmare. When I try to shift in bed, however, I am paralyzed. I can feel a faint buzzing over my body and most notably in my palms. I begin to float. I try to yell, but no sound will come out. I am begging in my mind to be put down. Surprisingly I return to the bed and just as I believe the ordeal over, I begin to be dragged downwards into my bed instead. I am suffocating, I am slipping into my bed, becoming part of it. I try to yell and feel the words trembling on my lips when I suddenly awaken after yelling "MOM" loudly. 
-------

I know this is long but I've never had a more horrifying dream and although this is not my most detailed or long dream, it is certainly the most affecting. I'd greatly appreciate an interpretation.

----------


## oniman7

I could give you some textbook interpretation of the dream, but that's not what I'm going to do. While the nightmare was most likely a normal one, I believe you went into sleep paralysis. This is a natural stage of sleep, where your body will paralyze itself so you won't move around too much while you're sleeping. However, it's very hard for the human mind to comprehend. Often times, it is accompanied by intense and/or scary images and audio, known respectively as Hypnagogic Imagery and Hypnagogic Audio. Another thing that one will often feel is a vibration range from mild to extreme, as I believe you noted. The next time it happens, just calm down. Once you're in the stage where you start seeing HI, you can often control them, just like in a lucid dream. I believe the reason you woke up was because your body had enough adrenaline going to finally get it awake. Whatever happens, don't freak out. Often times, it just makes it worse. If you still want a textbook interpretation, I could give it to you, but I figured this would help you feel better. By the way, welcome to Dreamviews.

----------


## Mono

That definitely explains the last part. If it ever happens to me again I'll try not to freak out. Also, thanks for the welcome.
I'd appreciate it greatly if you could interpret the first part as well. Thanks again!

----------


## metcalfracing

Clearly your mind is just telling you that you need to hang out with your mom considering its mother's day, she could die at any moment savor it while it lasts.



After thought: I'm mostly kidding; I, and a large portion of the lucid community, don't even believe dreams are interpretable. It is however striking how well this plays into mother's day.

----------


## BigFan

hmm, it seems to me like a normal nightmare. There is nothing to be interpreted, so, I wouldn't worry. As for that last part, as oniman7 mentioned, it's sleep paralysis, so, just relax and ride it out. Becoming scared will only make the hallucinations worse  :smiley:

----------

